

Lock-free Data Structures. Part 4: The Inside. Memory Management Schemes - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/cpp/lock-free-data-structures-the-inside-memory-management-schemes

======
StandardFuture
>Are 16 bit enough for the tag storage? Some researches have been carried out
in this respect. They showed the following result: 16 bit are not enough,
overflow is quite possible and it can potentially lead to ABA problem. While
32 bit are enough.

I guess tagged pointers make a really good case for building 128-Bit systems.
:)

